# How much water conditioner I should add



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I am doing 50% weekly WC using Python hose drawing water directly from the faucet and pump it straight to my tank. My tank volume is 45 gallons. I am using the water conditioner of which 10mL treats 10 gallons of water.

Let's say each time I change about 20 gallons of water. *My question is how much water conditioner I should add?*

1) enough to treat 20 gallons of new water, which is 20mL of conditioner?

2) enough to treat the whole 45 gallon tank, which is 45mL of condtioner?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

You only need to put in enough contitioner for the water you are adding. If there is a lot of clorine or heavy metals go ahead and add more. It is better to overdose the water conditioner than underdose.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Some dechlorinators are labeled for this exact situation and specify that you add enough dechlor for the whole tank. 

I generally do not, though. The few times that I fill directly from the tap I add the amount of dechlor for the amount of water I am adding or just a bit more. 

I have had some problems refilling directly from the tap, so I usually fill a garbage can and treat in there before adding the water to the tank. 

The problems I had with direct fill seem to have been gas bubbles in the water. Cold water (in winter) holds a lot of dissolved gas, and I lost a few fish after such a water change.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

I usually put just a bit more than the amount of the water going in. I have a 20gal and I usually change out 10gal at a time and put in the amount for 15gals. In this case, more is better than less!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I always add the amount for the whole tank. I change about 40-50% weekly on my 29 and 50 gallon tank using a python.
For smaller tanks I just add 3-4 drops per gallon jug of water.
This is with Prime which requires less than other declors. I agree that a little more is better as I've never lost any fish doing it this way.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I only have smaller tanks right now but I am a little paranoid so I always set up my water changes the day before I plan on changing the water by filling containers and adding the conditioner then changing the water the following day after the water has had time to sit for 24 hours. I also warm it up to around the various tanks temps and add it. I know, I know... obsessive compulsive.


----------

